# Strange duck lost in migration



## Bonham (May 24, 2004)

This one got a little lost during migration.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

WTF? Is that a hen scoter?


----------



## Bonham (May 24, 2004)

Surf Scoter to be exact.. and before the duck ID police start in on me I will confess that I did not identify it properly on the wing before I pulled the trigger.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bonham said:


> .. and before the duck ID police start in on me


Covering your bases - nice. 8) :lol:


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

See I'm not the only one. Sometimes you just have to shoot.
Good Work.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Where did you shoot it? I've heard of White Wing Scoters being shot in the Devils Lake area, but this is the first Surf I've seen or heard in N.D. That is very cool by the way!


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

When I worked at Audobon NWR in 07 we had a drake surf scoter on the refuge. I dont know if anyone could differentiate that from a goldeneye/bufflehead at 40 yds out unless they were from the coast.

Neat bird!


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice bird! It is a dream of mine to hunt sea ducks, now i'm jealous you got one. good job


----------



## Bonham (May 24, 2004)

Bird was shot in NE SD on a small pond. Came as a single, flew through the decoys just like any other diver duck. I assumed it was a redhead, but when the dog came out of the cattails carrying it I knew it was some sort of duck that should not be in our area.


----------



## 187bluebill (Sep 9, 2008)

Lardy said:


> When I worked at Audobon NWR in 07 we had a drake surf scoter on the refuge. I dont know if anyone could differentiate that from a goldeneye/bufflehead at 40 yds out unless they were from the coast.
> 
> Neat bird!


You should have no problem telling the diff. from a bufflehead or goldeneye.even at 80 yrds the scotter is 4 times the size as a bufflehead. Our group took one last year on D.L


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Very nice duck there! :beer:


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice looking Hen Scoter, nice to see that thay are down there to . We have being hunting some for about a week here on big water.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess I never thought about the size difference especially when compared to a bufflehead, thats a good point.


----------

